# RESOLVED! (IA) 2 Bunnies Need Homes- Iraq Deployment



## Haley (Jan 17, 2009)

I received an email today- this woman lives near Cedar Rapids, IA and is being deployed 2/15/09. She has two female rabbits who need homes while she is deployed to Iraq. I assume they are trying to find them permanent homes but even a foster home would help so much.












Im not sure if either is spayed but I can find out. I assume they are not bonded.

Can anyone help?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40182&forum_id=7

Has good info for soldiers w pets


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, they have tried all the soldiers/pets foster organizations and no one has room. 

Im hoping we might have someone here in the area willing to help? Anyone? It looks like Cedar Rapids isnt too far from some places in IL, MO and WI, maybe we could try a transport?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2009)

Gosh they are both sobeautiful. 

I really hope someone can take them in while their Mommie is off fighting in a war.

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

:cry1:I would love to take the mini-rex girl but hubby won't let me. Not only would I be gettting a gorgeous girl, I'd be helping a soldier. I'm gonna kick hubby in the knee.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 17, 2009)

Iowa you say? We have a great member in Iowa... should have some spare room for a foster situation? 

_o/` oh Lisa ... _

(Won't put her on the spot by revealing her screenname)



sas leaseplease:


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually, I just heard they found a place for them tonight. They are going to a wonderful permanent home since the woman doesnt know when she will be back from Iraq.

Yay!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 17, 2009)

Good to hear, I actually asked a friend of mine if he was interested earlier since he lives in Iowa. But he said he wanted to learn about becoming a good bunny daddy before he gets one. He's fallen in love with bunnies since I talk non-stop about Billy. But I'll let him know in the future if any bunnies need a home when he's ready.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank goodness! that little mini-rex was killing me!

I'm still gonna kick hubby in the knee!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jan 20, 2009)

Yaya

When your friend Billy is ready to adopt, send him to Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-home in Plymouth, Michigan. We have over 140 bunnies to choose from and you can find them on www.petfinder.com using the zip code 48170.

I'm the Shelter Manager there and would be happy to help in anyway possible.

Thanks!


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 20, 2009)

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> Yaya
> 
> When your friend Billy is ready to adopt, send him to Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-home in Plymouth, Michigan. We have over 140 bunnies to choose from and you can find them on http://www.petfinder.com using the zip code 48170.
> 
> ...


I'd love to send him there, but he's in Iowa, lol. But if you know of any shelters in that state please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Thank goodness! that little mini-rex was killing me!
> 
> I'm still gonna kick hubby in the knee!



First I am glad the bunny's found a home. 

Remind me never to get you mad!


----------

